# Floor system joist lap



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, because this happens from time to time, but how did you stumble on a 7+ year old thread, and tonight, decide that you should make some Random comments on it??

My guess is, you are a homeowner who has spent some time googling this topic and you think you’ve finally figured it out and then you found this thread and you decided to fire off.


----------

